# Sunset KLCC[Twin Towers]



## Kengraphy (Oct 25, 2008)

Photographed uphill in Ampang, Malaysia. =)

1.






2.






3.






C&C welcomed and appreciated! Thanks, .


----------



## Yemme (Oct 25, 2008)

I really love the last one.  It looks like an ocean sunset...  With the bottom portion of the picture covered it's just lovely... great job.


----------



## Kengraphy (Oct 26, 2008)

Yemme said:


> I really love the last one. It looks like an ocean sunset... With the bottom portion of the picture covered it's just lovely... great job.


 
Thank you. =)


----------

